# A breakthrough! Yippeee!!



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

So I have been working a ton with Lily on her dog-reactive issues. We started with a trainer last week and gave me a lot of things to work on...we have been working everyday -- and this morning we had an awesome breakthrough! 

We were able to walk right past a fence where a dog on the other side was going ballistic, barking and charging the fence. I kept myself between Lily and the dog and we slowly started walking past the house. She heard the dog from far away, looked at the dog, and then looked at me but showed no negative reactions. I gave her a treat and we kept walking. We kept repeating this all past the fence line where the dog was and Lily never barked, lunged, charged, put her hair up or anything!









THEN we were walking past another house in the neighborhood where a man and his dog were in their front yard. We were just across the street from them and Lily just glanced at the dog and then right up at me like "look mom, I'm being good. Where's my treat?!". So I gave her a treat and we kept walking. Once again, no negative reaction!









I was so proud of my little girl this morning. She did awesome! And it's nice to have all the work we've been doing together really pay off. Might seem silly to other people who's dog do that on a daily basis -- but normally Lily would have been barking, lunging, pulling, and creating a chaotic scene at the other end of the leash...but this morning she just was a dream.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

GOOD GIRL LILY


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yaaaaay Kristin, and YEAAAHHHH LILY!! Way to go, that is super teamwork! I am so glad you found a trainer to help with these issues for Lily. Just think of all the future freedoms you will have with Lily, doing this NOW with her! Great job!

FeistyFido is a super book. It reccomends REALLY giving mondo treats when you get an "auto-watch," when the dog looks to you automaticly upon seeing another dog. My own dog cannot tolerate much increase in excitement, so if I jackpot for the autowatch with extra treats, it needs to be c-a-l-m..... not sure if Lily is that way or not.

It sounds like she has the hang of it, and you do too! Looking forward to more reports of calm, happy strolls right past other dogs!







GO, Lily!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's FANTASTIC news! Congrats to you and Lilly for all of your hard work. 

And i do understand how wonderful it feels to have the dog look at you instead of going nuts!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! That is a huge accomplishment! I know firsthand what a great feeling it is. Keep up the good work!


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks all! 

It was another wonderful morning in the land of Lily!









We saw this little puppy today on our walk. The last time we saw them Lily barked and growled at them.







But this morning we walk easily past them with just a few glances in their direction. On the way back, we even went so far as to stop and talk to the neighbor. The puppy was crying and jumping at the leash to get to Lily and Lily stood their next to me, cool as a cucumber. I almost broke my face smiling so much when we walked away...and of course Lily got praise and treats galore along with some much deserved fun with the Chuk-it. 

I'll have to post pics later of our fun after the walk - but we're off to training this morning. Cross your fingers for us that our good streak continues!


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh and Patti - I'll be sure to check out that book. Lily does ok with praise and such - as long as it is not too overdone or crazy. I'll have to make sure I don't get her hyper with the praise after we work so hard to keep her calm on the walks!


----------

